# Dogbane: cimmaron vs yukon



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

Any opinions on the pros and cons of which to try? Maybe I'll try a few fields of each if there is no strong winner. Each field is currently grass.


----------



## panhandle9400 (Jan 17, 2010)

Cimarron


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

I like Cimmarron. My understanding is Cimmarron is replaced by Ally?? Is that right? Thats what the farm store gave me and it worked well this year. Last year they gave me some other generic by different name but the active ingrediant was the same as Cimarron...


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

What I was told was that Cimarron replaced Ally


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

Hayman1 said:


> What I was told was that Cimarron replaced Ally


Thats what I thought, but then I went to the farm store last time and asked for Cimarron and I got Ally...

Who knows, maybe they got a batch of left over Ally for cheap...


----------

